# Do All Latina Pussy's Smell The Same?



## one11 (Oct 24, 2010)

yes. ive had my fair share of latina spicy pussy. but does it all smell like salsa? i mean, everyone ive had that was hispanic had just a strooong salsa\ranch kinda smell but tasted the same as anyother. any one experience this before?


----------



## abudsmoker (Oct 24, 2010)

i dont know about the salsa but i do know wet backs are wetter then legals


----------



## one11 (Oct 24, 2010)

well maybe it so happens that FIVE random attractive latin women from random backgrounds all have a very skunky vaginal odor.


----------

